# hi!!! im new and i want to meet new friends!!



## aussie_jumper (Dec 22, 2006)

hi all im new to this forum and i would like to meet new friends. i am jess im 12yrs old and have 3 horses, reebok , tiger and rion... im an aussie!! i love horses duh...

tell me a bit about yourself and your horses or you can pm me...

this is tiger..









this is reebok..









this is rion..


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

WELCOME! :wink:

Are you in the first picture?


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

lovely horses. Go aussie!!! Good to FINALLY see another aussie on the forum lol. Welcome.


----------

